# Google adsense



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

I think to add Google adsense to my t-shirts web shop.
But I afraid, that will move customers to competitors through adsense :-(
But I'll get revenue for these customers 

Have anyone an experience - does Google Adsense decrease the revenue from the original t-shirts web shop?


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

This has been discussed alot an interesting thing in Squidoo recently seemed to indicate that with a NEW site or new customers Google Adsense gave a sense of "legitimacy" to the website. The site was more comfortable to the user and the user felt that if Google was here then the place must be "better" I am not sure I buy this but after only a short time of strategically placing google ads Squidoo found that OTHER sales increased. Go figure. I still have yet to make any squidoo money so I don't know for sure.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

complicated topic for sure.

we have adsense ads on the site because we want to offer the visitor more related resources, it's not really for the ppc revenue.... it does help pay for some site expenses though. 

The ads are in the same market sector and peeps like bestblanks, spreadshirt and others also do not have a problem advertising on the site. 

We do get sales from our sites adsense advertisers too, when they can not fill the users needs they often refer them to us. OR we fill orders for them and they sell it to their clients.

I think this type of B2B referals stuff goes beyond adsense and it is done a lot within all industries i find. The ones that don't are usually not what they proclaim to be or are not confident with what they sell. 

like i said, this is a very complicated topic and i bet there is no perfect answer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

See the discussion here as well:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4701

I think a B2B site is a different animal than a strict ecommerce site. They would probably work Ok in some circumstances on a B2B site.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

> But I afraid, that will move customers to competitors through adsense :-(


Well, that's exactly what it does.

If you haven't got the traffic then don't bother with them. It will just distract people from buying your own product. Isn't that what you want them to do, buy your product?

I've got a lot fo experience with Adsense and it definately decreases affiliate sales, so is more than likely to decrease your own sales. You have to ask yourself what is your end goal.


----------

